# Grasselli Arsenate of Lead



## georgeoj

I have not run into one of these before. I picked it up as a nice stoneware jar. How good of a poison is it, if at all?
 George


----------



## Poison_Us

Now there's something you don't come across every day.  Don't get into the stoneware, but there are some cool ones out there.  Yours looks to be a good shape, with lid and hardware.  Old jugs like this are always nice to have.  And have the POISON embossed on there makes it even more so.  I couldn't give you a value as I only know glass for the most part and none of my books cover stoneware.

 Rick of ricksbottleroom.com has a few jugs, he may be able to give you an idea of it's value.
 Or Rob from collectiques.org.  He too has a listing of stoneware poisons.


----------



## surfaceone

Greetings George,

 Does The Poison Workbook not go into stoneware? Grasseli was out of Cleveland, Ohio. They made the Lead Aresenate in both a paste & a powder.

 "1902	Grasselli Chemical Co. began manufacturing lime-sulfur
 insecticides.

 1907	Grasselli begins lead arsenate
 insecticide production." From A dateline of Events of Interest to the Chemical Enterprise.

 "Howard S. McQUAID, Cleveland, Ohio, assignor to The Grasselli Chemical Company, of Cleveland, Ohio: "Production of Barium Silicofluoride"; US Patent 1,648,143; filed Nov. 22, 1926; patented Nov. 8, 1927 (Process for production of barium silicofluoride from sodium silicofluoride for use as an insecticide)

 Earl B. ALVORD, assignor to Grasselli Chemical Company, Cleveland, Ohio: "Noncorrosive insecticdal compositions", US Patent 1,931,367; filed Aug. 24, 1932; patented Oct. 17, 1933 (addition to their barium fluosilicate of a slightly water-soluble substantially neutral fluoride (such as cryolite, or barium fluoride) to overcome corrosive effects of the barium fluosilicate upon spray pum" From Patents on Fluoride Rat Poison & Insecticides.

 "1919 Grasselli Chemical Company started manufacturing calcium arsenate insecticides." From Achievements in Insect Control.

 The New Orleans branch of Grasselli was fined $10 for "Adulteration, and misbranding" in 1914. So, he said, assuming like crazy, "Did the Pure Food & Drug Act of 1906 cover poisons?" Was this the Pure Poison sub-act?


----------



## cowseatmaize

> "Noncorrosive insecticdal compositions"


 Great stuff surface, when I was researching a bottle I heard they were big producers of sulfuric acid and other less noncorrosive stuff.
 This is ABM ground top 1 gal. maybe a little less. It's got a G logo on the shoulder and THE GRASSELI CHEMICAL CO. on the base. Not rare but I like it.


----------



## georgeoj

I have this one up for sale on ebay. The listing ends Tuesday evening.
 George


----------



## Poison_Us

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> Does The Poison Workbook not go into stoneware?


 
 No, not really, even tho there are plenty of stoneware poisons out there.  There are a few entries that are of a pottery make, but mostly it sticks to glass.  Off hand the only 2 that I can think of that aren't glass are the KU-1 and the KU-11...and the 11 isn't even a poison bottle.  It was a commemorative bottle that copied the imfamous KU-10, but was made for the 1976 National Antique Bottle and Jar expo in St. Louis.  They are still a rare piece as only 87 were produced.  How it actually got assigned a K number is beyond me.

 The KU-1 is a 1 known deal made of Bisque Pottery.  Would love to get a photo of it.


----------

